# buying a bow



## Gilgalad (Apr 15, 2011)

so I have been thinking about getting a compound bow, and the only prob I have with it is finding the right one. my draw back length is 28 and i'm thinking of 40 to 50 pounds.
if any of you guys know of a good quality bow that's not that expensive then please tell me.


one other thing... how do I know witch is my dominate eye?


----------



## SchulkpEvo (Mar 7, 2011)

take a look at the pse stinger. It's a great bow and it's only 300 bare. It is really worth 500 bare. It is a great beginner bow and I killed 2 deer last year with it. PSE has great costomer service as well. Also, make a diamond at your nose with your hand, and push it straight out toward a small object. Once your arms are fully extended, close your left eye. If the object is still in that diamond, you are right eye dominant. If you close your right eye and can still see the object, then you are left eye dominant.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

look in the classified adds here there are some nice bows here set up , or bare for pennies on the dollar...


----------



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 on looking in the classifieds, and the eye dominance thing. Also, even if you're left eye dominant, you can learn to shoot right handed, it's all about what feels comfortable.


----------



## alaska_tough (May 28, 2011)

You may have already been out and gotten yourself a nice bow but if not, and if anyone else is looking for the same type of advice, well I'd have to say that there really is no easy answer. There are a lot of die hards out there. People that think there is only one type of bow and everyone needs to be shooting it. I say this because I used to be one of the people and have ran into plenty more. The best advice anyone can truly give is to start off by doing some online research. Read about the mechanics of compound bows, (ie: how they work) and start comparing different brands names to one another based on specs and looks because lets face it, you're going to have just a little bit more fun shooting a bow that you are attracted to than a bow that you think is God awful ugly. After you have an idea of what you are looking for, get out there and go to a few shops in your area and shoot all the different bows that peaked your interest. (I say to go to A FEW shops because one shop might have something that another shop doesn't.) The plan here is to get your hands on as many different bows as you can, and the reason for this is that you never want to go out and buy the first bow you see just because you know someone that says "you need to buy this bow". A bow needs to fit your needs, not the other way around, and chances are if you buy a bow based on word of mouth, you're going to end up fitting yourself to the bow. I also said that you need to shoot as many different bows as you can because they are all going to feel a little bit different from one another. From brace height, to length from axle to axle, weight, the grips are going to feel a little different, differents brands balance feels a little different. It's crazy the options that are available. When I bought my first bow, I just knew without having ever touched a bow that I was going to by the hoyte vectrix because it was the newest and coolest bow and everyone I knew was getting that bow and I was going to the shop tomorrow and spend all that money on this awesome bow. But a great friend of mine gave me the same advice that I'm giving you now and i ended up researching feeling and shooting bows for about 2 weeks and then buying the previous years bowtech diamond justice for nearly half the price because it fit me. And I'll tell ya, the first bow I shot in my search was that hoyte and I sure was glad that I spent the time to browes. Not that Hoyte made a bad bow, it was really nice, the diamond just fit and felt better and I, to this day, hunt with that bow.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You can usually figure out dominant eye buy picking up a camera. Which ever eye you use to look thru the lens is more than likely your dominant eye. Remember that for target a longer ATA is usually more forgiving. Also - shorter and faster doesn't always mean better. Fast bows help you miss faster.


----------

